# Whatever happened to Morati?



## disease (Nov 27, 2007)

Remember the Czech titanium frame, fork and component builder from the mid 1990s?

Are they still around?


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

no, not in the bike world at least... it was a money loser for them.


----------



## Eli-Ti (Sep 10, 2004)

*Morati*

As I understand it the owner of Morati was a bike afficionado and the company was set up to primarily make soviet fighter jets. After the end of the cold-war and dissolution of the Soviet Union the company held on for a bit still making bike parts then also dissolved. It was a good set-up though because they had all the equipment needed to make stuff in-house due to the jet building thing. As with most hobbies the high-end bike making part couldn't turn a sufficient profit to sustain itself. Even when the company was operational they quit making cranks because they had a 1% failure rate (according to the then Canadian distributor at the time). I bought the second to last crank from the Canadian distributor who at the time also specialized in selling Tufo tires and other goods.


----------



## 24pouces (Jan 8, 2007)

They work for the french firm "Sunn" and did the bike for Miguel Martinez, (worldchampionship and 1998 olympic champion of X country). After 2000, they worked for themselves.
The crank was one of the weight lighter, but a lot of broke, and it was not very stiff. 
They stop welding bicycle parts in 2005, and preferes to work only for planes.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

nice toe clip there


----------



## -Anomie- (Jan 16, 2005)

They also made some funky bars and a seatpost that didn't work very well. I have both on my single speed, and the bars are fine, but I had to drill a hole through the seat clamp on the post and stick a bolt through it to keep it level. :madmax:


----------



## 24pouces (Jan 8, 2007)

My titanium fork&#8230;


----------



## rasaldul (Jan 7, 2004)

looks like the morati m-bar works best with red parts (as you can see on anomie's steelman also). here's a quick shot of my 2003 morati HC1.3 team edition with red decals and red hope mini's.


----------



## KDXdog (Mar 15, 2007)

Interesting BB junction. Do the chain stays go under that plate? Or welded to it?


----------



## rasaldul (Jan 7, 2004)

the chainstays are welded to the plate, here is a better picture of the bb area. no stiffness issues here.










too sad morati isn't anymore, the frames and components have been really value for money (ok, beside the cranks).


----------



## KDXdog (Mar 15, 2007)

Thanks for the picture, that's pretty neat!


----------

